# Our portrait has arrived



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So first let me start by wishing everyone a belated Thanksgiving!!! I hope you all had a wonderful holiday weekend!!

After getting up at the crack of dawn to go shopping all day Friday I came home to find a big box on my doorstep. Our AllPopArt portrait had been delivered !:chili:

Anxiously, I ripped open the box and pulled out our new piece of artwork and my jaw literally hit the floor.:w00t: I was so nervous about how the final piece of work would look and let me tell you....IT'S STUNNING!!!! I don't think you can really understand how amazing this piece of art is until you see it in person. All that hard work, all those changes really paid off. I mounted it over the fireplace and decorated for Christmas with happy butterflies in my tummy! Everytime I see it I smile from ear to ear. The pups don't look meloncholy in it at all. The artwork has totally changed the look of the room. 

So drumroll please...............without further delay I present to you B&E's Andy Warhol style portrait:

































For all of you that followed the thread, made suggestions and helped me come up with the final color selection....THANK YOU!!!! Everytime I look at it I will always think of all of you! I'm 100% thrilled with how it came out. Again....thank you all so much for your help!!!!!!

xoxo Tammy, Benny & Emma


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Tammy-it's gorgeous! I love it!!!!:chili::chili::chili: Your room looks just beautiful! Those little fluffs in the chair look so real, too.:HistericalSmiley: I could kiss them all day long!:smootch::smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L:cheer: Tammy, it looks fabulous! I think the colors really work and seeing it in the room (and knowing really what the room is like) it's so perfect. YEA :chili::chili: I think that getting that portrait of Benny and Emma just the right way was almost as bad as childbirth? Just sayin'.:HistericalSmiley: So congratulations How does Eric like it? And B&E? I bet they're thinking they are lookin' good, which they do. I'm so happy it makes you smile. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I LOVE it!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Oh, Tammy-it's gorgeous! I love it!!!!:chili::chili::chili: Your room looks just beautiful! Those little fluffs in the chair look so real, too.:HistericalSmiley: I could kiss them all day long!:smootch::smootch:


 Thank you April! I'm so happy with it!!! 


Snowbody said:


> :cheer:B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L:cheer: Tammy, it looks fabulous! I think the colors really work and seeing it in the room (and knowing really what the room is like) it's so perfect. YEA :chili::chili: I think that getting that portrait of Benny and Emma just the right way was almost as bad as childbirth? Just sayin'.:HistericalSmiley: So congratulations How does Eric like it? And B&E? I bet they're thinking they are lookin' good, which they do. I'm so happy it makes you smile. :thumbsup:


 Sue what a process right?! OMG! But you know what....it was so worth it! And Erik....even he was impressed by it. :aktion033:Honestly...you can't not like it once you see it in the room. My mother stopped over with my stepdad and they both were wow-ed by it. So far everyone that has seen it loves it. It totally makes you smile!:wub::wub: B&E now think they should be go into the nude modeling business:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

It looks fabulous! And I totally agree, it makes the room look even more beautiful!!! I love your decorating style..it looks like these pictures belong in a magazine. I'm so happy the portrait turned out so well. I've been contemplating getting one done of Bailey and seeing these pictures has totally convinced me!! 

LOVE your holiday decorations too!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

amby said:


> I LOVE it!!!


 :wub:


Bailey&Me said:


> It looks fabulous! And I totally agree, it makes the room look even more beautiful!!! I love your decorating style..it looks like these pictures belong in a magazine. I'm so happy the portrait turned out so well. I've been contemplating getting one done of Bailey and seeing these pictures has totally convinced me!!
> 
> LOVE your holiday decorations too!!!


 Aww well thank you! I think I had even more fun decorating for the holidays b/c I kept being able to look at it. I kept the mantle pretty simple so B&E would really stand out! I usually put a wreath over the fireplace but not this year! 

I really need a larger fireplace though or convince DH to build that one up on a box. He keeps telling me to add that to my list of home improvements I want done. GRR!!!! 

I think you should go for it and have Bailey put on canvas. If I had seen one of these in person before ordering I would not have had any doubts. I'm telling ya...do it! You'll love it! If you are nervous get a smaller size done first. But I really think you would be happy with it and we are all here to help you!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Tammy, the portrait is just beautiful!!! It looks perfect in your beautiful room with your gorgeous fluff babies! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks great! It really pops off the dark wall. And those pups in the chair - life imitating art.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I am so thrilled for you. :biggrin: it looks amazing. All the hard work paid off for sure.:good post - perfect


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

*PERFECT*! What GREAT taste you have! I love the colors - everything is so *perfect*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> :wub:
> 
> 
> I think you should go for it and have Bailey put on canvas. If I had seen one of these in person before ordering I would not have had any doubts. I'm telling ya...do it! You'll love it! If you are nervous get a smaller size done first. But I really think you would be happy with it and we are all here to help you!!


Tammy, I absolutely want to! Maybe it'll be my Christmas present to myself this year (you don't know how many times I say that to justify buying things for myself! hehehe)...what size is your portrait? Seems like the perfect size. I was initially looking at different styles on their website but after seeing how yours turned out, I am more drawn to the Warhol style now. I'll definitely keep you posted once I have a picture of Bailey picked out! Or I'll probably need everyone help in picking a picture!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow,that's so cool! I see the aqua or mint and chocolate colours here too. I love those colours together. You have your decorations up.wow,I have to get on the ball!
The white tree and garland is so beautiful it really works w/ the contemporary feel of the room. Of course B&E fit right in,white and gorgeous!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's beautiful, Tammy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Simply perfection! What more can I say? The Queen of Presentation has done it yet again. I really love it!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Beautiful*

This is very, very nice but I take the models any time :chili::chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy cow!!! Well, you really had a vision of what you wanted and you got it!! It is FABULOUS!!!!! It really looks wonderful in your room!!! Great job!!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

_That is really nice,Tammy,Great pix and even greater models!! _


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow!! I think it looks GREAT!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- it looks FANTASTIC in the room. I hope that you're happy with it -- I know that I would be.

Love your tree too and of course, you know that if I was closer those tiffany blue chairs would have already walked out the door and be in my house. 

The room is OUTSTANDING!!!!! Well worth all of the time, effort and anxiety.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, it looks really good Tammy!! It is YOU!!! Goes so well with what you have in the room!!! A great tribute to your babies for sure~~~:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:aktion033:I'm so happy your thrilled with it, I would be too. It goes perfect with your decor. Of course the models are perfect so I don't think you could of expected anything less.:wub:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Simply beautiful. A perfect fit for your room!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG Tammy, it's gorgeous!! I LOVE it!!!:wub:
That was a good choice and I can't imagine you ever getting tired of it. Makes me want to order one right now!!
Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Tammy, the portrait is just beautiful!!! It looks perfect in your beautiful room with your gorgeous fluff babies! :wub::wub::wub:


 :wub:Thank you Marie!


Starsmom said:


> Looks great! It really pops off the dark wall. And those pups in the chair - life imitating art.


 Thanks Marsha. Of course I placed B&E on the chair when I was taking pics of the room. I had a giggle as I looked at the portrait, looked at the dogs, looked back at the portrait. :wub:


silverhaven said:


> Oh I am so thrilled for you. :biggrin: it looks amazing. All the hard work paid off for sure.:good post - perfect


 Phew! Amen! It wasn't easy but we did it!


Sandcastles said:


> *PERFECT*! What GREAT taste you have! I love the colors - everything is so *perfect*


 Aww big thanks Allie!


Bailey&Me said:


> Tammy, I absolutely want to! Maybe it'll be my Christmas present to myself this year (you don't know how many times I say that to justify buying things for myself! hehehe)...what size is your portrait? Seems like the perfect size. I was initially looking at different styles on their website but after seeing how yours turned out, I am more drawn to the Warhol style now. I'll definitely keep you posted once I have a picture of Bailey picked out! Or I'll probably need everyone help in picking a picture!


 Mine is 26x32. Yup I think it should be your Christmas present to yourself! Those are the BEST gifts! 


michellerobison said:


> Wow,that's so cool! I see the aqua or mint and chocolate colours here too. I love those colours together. You have your decorations up.wow,I have to get on the ball!
> The white tree and garland is so beautiful it really works w/ the contemporary feel of the room. Of course B&E fit right in,white and gorgeous!


 I always shop Black Friday morning and decorate all afternoon and evening b/c we usually travel the first week of December. We aren't going away next week but I kept w/my early decorating tradition. We have 2 trees in our house. This is the fun, modern one and of course I have a regular Christmas tree in our family room w/family ornaments etc. It's alot of work decorating....it's nice though to get it done with. Gets me in the holiday spirit!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> It's beautiful, Tammy.


 Thank you Suzan :blush:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Simply perfection! What more can I say? The Queen of Presentation has done it yet again. I really love it!


 Doing my curtsy :wub: I had quite a bit of help this time around though Crystal. The Queen of Presentation has a lot of thank yous to shout out!


Maltbabe said:


> This is very, very nice but I take the models any time :chili::chili:


 Thanks!


k/c mom said:


> Holy cow!!! Well, you really had a vision of what you wanted and you got it!! It is FABULOUS!!!!! It really looks wonderful in your room!!! Great job!!!!!


 Thanks Sher! My vision certainly came to life. A few moments of nervousness there but in the end it was better than I could have imagined!


chichi said:


> _That is really nice,Tammy,Great pix and even greater models!! _


 Thank you!


iheartbisou said:


> Wow!! I think it looks GREAT!!!! I love it!!!


 Thank you Andrea


Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy -- it looks FANTASTIC in the room. I hope that you're happy with it -- I know that I would be.
> 
> Love your tree too and of course, you know that if I was closer those tiffany blue chairs would have already walked out the door and be in my house.
> 
> The room is OUTSTANDING!!!!! Well worth all of the time, effort and anxiety.


 I'm super happy with it Lynn! Happier than I thought possible! And anytime you want to swing by and sit in my chairs you are more than welcome. They are perfect for having girl talk :wub:. I know you are far away but we can pretend, can't we? :blush:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh, it looks really good Tammy!! It is YOU!!! Goes so well with what you have in the room!!! A great tribute to your babies for sure~~~:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


 Thanks Dianne! I will cherish it! 


mary-anderson said:


> :aktion033:I'm so happy your thrilled with it, I would be too. It goes perfect with your decor. Of course the models are perfect so I don't think you could of expected anything less.:wub:


 hehe thanks Mary! :blush::wub:


LuluLolly said:


> Simply beautiful. A perfect fit for your room!


 Thank you! 


njdrake said:


> OMG Tammy, it's gorgeous!! I LOVE it!!!:wub:
> That was a good choice and I can't imagine you ever getting tired of it. Makes me want to order one right now!!
> Love it! :thumbsup:


 Get one!!!! :chili:

I don't think I could get sick of it either. It's so fun and the colors are so light and airy. It really looks classic too, not trendy or comical. Just what I was going for!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That pciture came out Fantastic and looks just perfect in your room.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I love it! Super cute. The room is beautifully decorated in general, too.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW that looks perfect with your house and decor. Great choice!!! And I love the pic with them in it in the background!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

awesome!!!


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

What a gorgeous room!! The portrait fits beautifully!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Great colour choice!
I love the Benny & Emma art piece!
And your living room is gorgeous.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Tammy, the portrait of B&E looks so beautiful and the place on your fireplace is just perfect for it!

I love your christmas decoration, too! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> That pciture came out Fantastic and looks just perfect in your room.


 Thanks Debbie!


=supermanskivvies= said:


> I love it! Super cute. The room is beautifully decorated in general, too.


 :ThankYou:


SugarBob62 said:


> WOW that looks perfect with your house and decor. Great choice!!! And I love the pic with them in it in the background!


 :biggrin: Thank yoU!!!


jerricks said:


> awesome!!!


 :wub:


donnanj said:


> What a gorgeous room!! The portrait fits beautifully!


 Aww thank yoU!!!


Canada said:


> Great colour choice!
> I love the Benny & Emma art piece!
> And your living room is gorgeous.


 The color were so hard to pick, but I think the colors pop perfectly! Thanks!


Alexa said:


> Tammy, the portrait of B&E looks so beautiful and the place on your fireplace is just perfect for it!
> 
> I love your christmas decoration, too! :thumbsup:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


 Thank you Alexandra! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, wow! Tammy, I'm so happy for you that it turned out so well!! It goes perfectly with your decor and also your Christmas decorations!! Bravo!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW that is gorgeous  and i also love your tree! ur home is gorgeous


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

princessre said:


> Oh, wow! Tammy, I'm so happy for you that it turned out so well!! It goes perfectly with your decor and also your Christmas decorations!! Bravo!!!


 Thank you Sophia! That room is like my winter wonderland. Too bad it's the formal living room and I'm barely in it. :blush: Although when I walk down the stairs B&E's portrait is the first thing I see. :wub:


bellasmummy said:


> WOW that is gorgeous  and i also love your tree! ur home is gorgeous


 Thank you so much!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Tammy, the portrait is beautiful. Your living room is beautiful but I think your right the portrait is the last piece of the perfect puzzle. I love the colors and its beautiful! :wub: B&E :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tammy, looking at your beautiful artwork and your equisite taste in your living room....I'm ooooing and aaaaaing all over the place. The artwork put the punch in the room without taking away from it either. I really love it! I too have a chocolate brown room...it's my Master bathroom. I get many compliments on it. What I love in your room is the white contrast, the fireplace. Your tree is so pretty too! Great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Tammy!! It looks perfect!!! I think the colors work perfectly and I love how you've decorated for the holidays


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I said it before but I will say it again - I LOVE IT!!! It came out just perfect and it truly lights up your room and really stands out as the focal point (aside from your tree that is). I am so glad that you love it so much


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


jadey said:


> Tammy, the portrait is beautiful. Your living room is beautiful but I think your right the portrait is the last piece of the perfect puzzle. I love the colors and its beautiful! :wub: B&E :wub:


 :wub:Oh how sweet! Thank you!!!!


Rocky's Mom said:


> Tammy, looking at your beautiful artwork and your equisite taste in your living room....I'm ooooing and aaaaaing all over the place. The artwork put the punch in the room without taking away from it either. I really love it! I too have a chocolate brown room...it's my Master bathroom. I get many compliments on it. What I love in your room is the white contrast, the fireplace. Your tree is so pretty too! Great job!:thumbsup:


 OOH you have chocolate brown too?! Don't ya just love that wall color?! THank you for the lovely compliments! I bet your master bath looks amazing!


Johita said:


> Oh Tammy!! It looks perfect!!! I think the colors work perfectly and I love how you've decorated for the holidays


 Thank you Edith! 


Hunter's Mom said:


> I said it before but I will say it again - I LOVE IT!!! It came out just perfect and it truly lights up your room and really stands out as the focal point (aside from your tree that is). I am so glad that you love it so much


 Erin you were such a big help! High five chica! It's done!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love it Tammy, it's beautiful. They nailed it. (Are you listening or are you still in the living room staring at that wall ??? LOL)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Tammy it looks GORGEOUS!!!!! Perfect. My gosh, your room looks like a designer room, so gorgerous and two of the most cutest babies ever. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Tammy, It looks spectacular in your room!! I absolutely LOVE how it turned out and your Christmas decorations look perfect with it! The room looks gorgeous! I've been out of town and just got back and the first thing I checked on the forum was to see if you had posted pictures. All that hard work was definitely worth it!!
FYI- I just got the notice mine shipped today-hopefully that means it will arrive Wednesday!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I love your room Tammy! Now you have to submit it to Elle Decor!! The portrait looks amazing!! btw, are those fake pressies under the tree?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL, Tammy! Makes me want one now......


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maglily said:


> I love it Tammy, it's beautiful. They nailed it. (Are you listening or are you still in the living room staring at that wall ??? LOL)


 Oh sorry. Just dragged myself away from sitting in front of the fireplace all evening :HistericalSmiley:Looks better than DH's legs don't ya think?! 


allheart said:


> Oh Tammy it looks GORGEOUS!!!!! Perfect. My gosh, your room looks like a designer room, so gorgerous and two of the most cutest babies ever. LOVE IT!!!


 Thank you Christine! 


jpupart said:


> Tammy, It looks spectacular in your room!! I absolutely LOVE how it turned out and your Christmas decorations look perfect with it! The room looks gorgeous! I've been out of town and just got back and the first thing I checked on the forum was to see if you had posted pictures. All that hard work was definitely worth it!!
> FYI- I just got the notice mine shipped today-hopefully that means it will arrive Wednesday!!! Can't wait!!


 Jocelyn I owe you a giant thank you!!!!! If it weren't for you I probably would have thrown the towel in and never got this far!! So many good friends really contributed to the final masterpiece! I can't wait to see yours! Get excited!!!! You'll love it!


moshi melo said:


> I love your room Tammy! Now you have to submit it to Elle Decor!! The portrait looks amazing!! btw, are those fake pressies under the tree?


 LOL yes Kristina! Fake presents under the tree. :HistericalSmiley:I always toss those under there so it doesn't look so bare LOL! I need to spruce them up though w/some bows. They look a little sad under there. I have our real presents under our family room tree.


tamizami said:


> BEAUTIFUL, Tammy! Makes me want one now......


 Do it Tami! Do it!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations ! It really looks beautiful in your room.:aktion033:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> Congratulations ! It really looks beautiful in your room.:aktion033:


 :blush: Thank you!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh it looks great.

Your two are delightful.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh my god Tammy its great love it I want one too....Man the room is so desinger chic in all my fav colors. Wow love the white tree so retro. Afraid no tree this year Max will pull it down...lol


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow! I love it...beautiful!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tammy, I spent hours the other night looking through all my pics of Bailey to choose the one I want to use for this portrait. Easier said than done, really. I have SO many adorable pics of Bailey that it was impossible to choose. I did narrow it down to like...eight...and I'll post a thread on here asking for everyones input. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Kara said:


> Oh gosh it looks great.
> 
> Your two are delightful.


 :wub::wub:


malteseboy22 said:


> Oh my god Tammy its great love it I want one too....Man the room is so desinger chic in all my fav colors. Wow love the white tree so retro. Afraid no tree this year Max will pull it down...lol


 THanks Lynda! It's funny I always loved white trees and when this room was complete I decided it would match perfectly in there. And the colors are my favorite too! So airy and fun!


donnad said:


> Wow! I love it...beautiful!


 Thank you!


Bailey&Me said:


> Tammy, I spent hours the other night looking through all my pics of Bailey to choose the one I want to use for this portrait. Easier said than done, really. I have SO many adorable pics of Bailey that it was impossible to choose. I did narrow it down to like...eight...and I'll post a thread on here asking for everyones input. I'm so excited!!!


 OOh I have to go find your post. So glad you are going ahead with it!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

We put our tree on a box my husband made. Then covered it with the skirt. Rocky can't get at it. And it makes the tree look bigger too! :thumbsup:



malteseboy22 said:


> Oh my god Tammy its great love it I want one too....Man the room is so desinger chic in all my fav colors. Wow love the white tree so retro. Afraid no tree this year Max will pull it down...lol


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> We put our tree on a box my husband made. Then covered it with the skirt. Rocky can't get at it. And it makes the tree look bigger too! :thumbsup:


 That's a great idea. Or get a smaller tree Lynda and prop it up on a table so at least you'll have a tree to put Max's presents under! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very very pretty. Looks great in the room.:aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy your house is beautiful, the artwork is perfect.:aktion033: I think it really makes your livingroom warm and inviting. How would you like to come visit me in the Spring I need serious help in my master bedroom. You really have a gift for decorating


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

WOW... That is FABULOUS! It goes perfect with your room. I know you are super excited about it... I would be!!


----------



## quadshotoffaith (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, that is gorgeous! Simply have no other words for it!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Deborah said:


> Very very pretty. Looks great in the room.:aktion033:


 THank you Deborah!!


Matilda's mommy said:


> Tammy your house is beautiful, the artwork is perfect.:aktion033: I think it really makes your livingroom warm and inviting. How would you like to come visit me in the Spring I need serious help in my master bedroom. You really have a gift for decorating


 Thanks Paula! I love contemporary, modern, urban, vintage....I really was able to mix it through the house while keeping it personal and warm. It doesn't have that cold look that many modern homes tend to have. I would LOVE to help you with your master bedroom. Not sure if I can make it out there hehe but I can help you via email!!! 


LizziesMom said:


> WOW... That is FABULOUS! It goes perfect with your room. I know you are super excited about it... I would be!!


 I sure am!!! Everytime we have a visitor to the house the first thing I make them do is go look at the portrait....well after they say hello to Benny and Emma of course! 


quadshotoffaith said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous! Simply have no other words for it!


 :wub::wub:


----------

